# ft Pickens bull shark



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

last night... ft pickens bull shark on half a king mackerel 2am


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice fish. Is he for dinner?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Grats, nice catch there! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Very Nice. Imma go with yall next time.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good Job. That has got to be the skinniest bull shark in the world


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Good Job. That has got to be the skinniest bull shark in the world


haha that pic was after we gutted him...5 minutes before that he was honestly the fattest one i have ever seen :thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

PorknBeans said:


> haha that pic was after we gutted him...5 minutes before that he was honestly the fattest one i have ever seen :thumbup:


That certainly explains the starved look


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

guess that surely answers the question of whether he was for dinner or not lol. bet he tasted great!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job guys.....I need to go get a toothy critter sometime soon, been too long...Been wanting to try to make shark jerky!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## fishunter (Apr 23, 2008)

nice


----------

